# Rudeness/Disrespect now grounds for deportation



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

BI has been strictly implementing a policy to exclude or disallow the entry of foreigner who show disrespect or make offensive utterances to symbols of Philippine authority.

Source:
BI deports 74 rude aliens | Philippine News Agency


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Always have to keep in mind that we are 'guests' in this country and to maintain our conduct accordingly. One has to learn how & when to "bite your tongue" at times, especially when dealing with any of the Official Govt Departments. There have been times when I have felt like completely blowing up but to what end as it will always be that we are in the wrong. There have been numerous times when dealing with BI, NBI, BIR & LTO that I have had to check myself, calmly say "Thank You" and walk away.

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I guess if you are stupid enough to insult the officer before he stamps your passport then you should be excluded from entry. Sheez:der:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Derogatory Record*



Hey_Joe said:


> BI has been strictly implementing a policy to exclude or disallow the entry of foreigner who show disrespect or make offensive utterances to symbols of Philippine authority.
> 
> Source:
> BI deports 74 rude aliens | Philippine News Agency


When you apply for a renewal of a Visa, usually to the upper right hand side there's a block that reads Derogatory Record, get used to this term, always be weary of your online social media postings especially if they go viral and some have and those expats were deported for disparaging names especially on Facebook and other social media sites and never attempt to record government officials.

Immigration laws and possibly many laws are written vaguely, and so left up to the official handling the issue, for sure you don't want to get caught protesting and also libel suits against wealthy businessmen or personalities can wind you in jail until you can make the bail if you can't make the bail you can be sitting in jail for years. Nice link to a Philippine News channel that speaks English.

Yep... The whole customer is always right, that doesn't apply here both parties need to be pleasant not only at immigration but in the restaurant and the shopping area's, it's a learning experience.


----------



## FreddoBee (Feb 7, 2018)

*Respect*

Why can't people always remember that foreigners are guests, whatever country they are in?

Respect for laws, culture, formalities, courtesy, cost nothing and should be learned and adopted by all tourists and visitors.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I AM GLAD TO SEE THE BI WILL ENFORCE THAT LAW!!!! I wish we had that here in the states. People come from all parts of the world to the USA and then tell us how to live. They disobey the laws we have here that I had to live by all my life.

GOOD FOR THE PHILIPPINES. we are the guest and if anybody doesn't like how the Philippine law's are then they should go back home if they cannot accept them.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

FreddoBee said:


> Why can't people always remember that foreigners are guests, whatever country they are in?
> 
> Respect for laws, culture, formalities, courtesy, cost nothing and should be learned and adopted by all tourists and visitors.


Respect and politeness is something that you should always practice even when at home. It is not just company manners.

I cannot count the times where I have gotten what I wanted by respect and politeness when rudeness would have been easier but less productive.

An example.

I was storm delayed transiting through Chicago one winter day. I was traveling business class and at the customer service desk the guy in fount was rude and extremely ignorant to the clerk. When I stepped up to the counter she was almost in tears.

I said no one deserves to be treated that way and if she wanted to take a few minutes to compose herself I would wait. When she was ready I asked what she could do to help me get on my way.

Bottom line I got a voucher for a 5 star hotel, transportation to and from in a limo, meal vouchers and an upgrade to first class for my next day onward flight to Frankfurt. (Plus a few thousand flight miles added in.)

The guy from the line? He was on the same flight and was loudly complaining to the check in people about getting downgraded to economy and staying in a Super 8 last night.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> Respect and politeness is something that you should always practice even when at home. It is not just company manners.
> 
> I cannot count the times where I have gotten what I wanted by respect and politeness when rudeness would have been easier but less productive.
> 
> ...


Showing that a little kindness paying forward does pay off. A little kindness doesn't cost anything and could pay dividends. Treat others as you would wish to be treated. 

Fred


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just brought this thread up to the wife. She said that she had heard about it on the news.

She said that the report talked about a guy making a comment to one of the females along the lines of "your stupid because you are a female." 

He was not permitted to enter the country.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I think it's great that they are enforcing that. As others have mentioned, we are guests and should be respectful. I can't stand to see foreigners who are obnoxious, or think they can treat the locals badly and always get their way just because they come from a wealthier country.


----------

